# UPDATE havn't been on in a long time w/pics



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys (for anyone who remembers me lol) I havn't been on in a while ive been soooooo busy! My reptiles have been taking up a lot of my time and i havn't been working with fish much except for goldfish and koi. I only have my bowfront as a goldfish grow up tank and my pond left. I am concidering converting the goldfish tank into an axolotl tank soon as these goldfish are big enough to go in the pond. I have WAYYYY more reptiles since last time i was on here. New additions include 1.1 Nephrurus deleani a very rare species of knob tailed geckos that cost $1,700 for the two but will be worth more when I will breed them early next year. I also got 1.2 Rhacodactylus leachianus that were about $300 each. 1.0 Gekko smithii, 1.0 Western hognose snake, 4 poison frog tadpoles, 1.1.1 Rhacodactylus auriculatus, also got a bunch more cresteds. AND GUESS WHAT!!! my first eggs hatched last week with many more comming over the next month  I have been spending the last few days working on my 110 gallon live planted tank and let me tell you its been tough work and a pain! ill have to post some pics of it soon. My lizards have been taking off and ive sold quite a few so far. so how about some pics of some of the lizards 

Female N.deleani


















Male N.deleani


















The N.deleani tank set-up









The leachianus (cant wait til these guys get massively big)



























Gekko smithii


















Some of my favorite cresteds




































THE FIRST BABIES!!!!


















My high red ornata


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

I also got my Veiled Chamelion a new cage and he LOVES it so check it out!


















As well the other day my home city of La Crosse, WI experienced its first tornado ever and it ripped past a mere 2 blocks from my house taking out about 200 different homes and business' I was very lucky i could have lost everything and the multiple thousands of dollars worth of animals. heres some pictures of the damage right next to my house THESE ARE NOT MY PHOTOS


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What a bunch of little cuties!

Dang, what a mess. Isn't it weird how one house can be utterly demolished while the one next door is fine?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice!

Not a huge fan of Reptiles. But, that high red ornata is dope!

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> What a bunch of little cuties!
> 
> Dang, what a mess. Isn't it weird how one house can be utterly demolished while the one next door is fine?


lol thanks should see some of the others. i just picked up a freshly morphed dendrobates azureus from a buddy of mine so im setting up the tank for him now! and yeah its messed up only one tree fell on my street but two blocks over there is almost not a single tree left. we didn't have power at my house for over 12 hours it sucked. and thanks mr. fish


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a small story here, I had a friend who randomly decided to wake up at 3 am and get something to eat at sonic, there was a slight rain and some thunder but he said it was distant, well as soon as he got out of his house and into his car his house got struck by lightning, the lightning hit the weather vein on the house, and overloaded the circuitry in his house and it caught on fire, talk about fate.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There you are! As always, awesome reptiles/amphibian! I hope that all of your friends in town are all right...

Sorry I can't say much, but I'm half asleep with work to be done!

See you later!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful babies, Rev! Gimme! 


And the damage is stunning, isn't it? Was anyone hurt? As I've mentioned before, we had a tornado touch down about a mile from my house a year ago. The most damage it did was to an empty arena that had 10,000 people in it the night before. Within an hour of the tornado, our house was flooding beyond repair. Blessing in disguise, really, because we moved into a house that had space for aquariums, and a floor stable enough to support them.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice Rev! I love the pattern on the Pacman too! Looks like you have been keeping busy. Are you still in New Richmond? I was up at TC reptiles a week ago with a friend to get her tarantula. Had too get some fish too of course. I like looking at their snakes though. Just keep thinking someday....


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow nice animals revo .

Yeah we had a tornado warning outside our city just over the weekend, but I dont think anything came of it. Glad to hear your ok.

I thought that chameleons didnt do well in captivity


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Corwin said:


> I thought that chameleons didnt do well in captivity


Maybe some don't... but we have a flapneck and he's doing great. He has a gimpy eye that we're keeping a close watch on but it's why we got him for $20 rather than $70. He still eats fine and all that and enjoys being held. And the local pet store likes us so we got a gently used cage with some deco for $35. Ahhhhh, LPS's are the best.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

About 15 years ago a bunch of little yellow & brown Mediterranean geckos escaped from a ship in Mobile harbor, about 180 miles away, and now my town is being overrun with them. They're cute little guys, but boy, can they BITE.


----------

